# Getting jobs in Australia (Orana)



## dchawda (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I am Dinesh from Mumbai (India). I have recently got a sponsorship from orana region. i am a mechanical engineer and did my specialization in Marine engineering. I have 3 to 4 yrs experience in my field. recently working as a Third Eng. I have good knowledge in Maintainence of Diesel generators, boilers, purifiers, pumps main engine, etc. If any one is working as a mining engineer in australia i want to know whether i am eligible to work in mining industry? i am applying for SRS visa within 2 weeks. Please help my by sharing some job links with me.

Thank you,
Regards,
Dinesh


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi dinesh

welcome to the forum

i suggest checking the sticky threads for links to job portals.


----------



## dchawda (Apr 25, 2011)

*asking for job prospect*

Hi Dear,

I am asking for the job prospect for me as a Mechanical engineer.

Thank You,
Dinesh.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

for that it is better for you to check the job portals, that will give you an idea about job availability in the area, i dont remember anyone in the forum from Orana (not to my knowledge)


----------



## ravisingh (Jul 16, 2011)

dchawda said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> I am asking for the job prospect for me as a Mechanical engineer.
> 
> ...


 haha.. your going to a better place man.. buzz me


----------



## foxle (Apr 21, 2012)

*Dinesh*

Hi Dinesh,

I too am a Marine Engineer working for an oil major.It looks to me that this post was put up some while back.I was looking into also finding jobs in the marine/mining industry there.Have you been able to find anything??

If you are in the marine industry then please do let me know which links/agents you went through and what all is required for that country!

Thanks,
Foxle






dchawda said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am Dinesh from Mumbai (India). I have recently got a sponsorship from orana region. i am a mechanical engineer and did my specialization in Marine engineering. I have 3 to 4 yrs experience in my field. recently working as a Third Eng. I have good knowledge in Maintainence of Diesel generators, boilers, purifiers, pumps main engine, etc. If any one is working as a mining engineer in australia i want to know whether i am eligible to work in mining industry? i am applying for SRS visa within 2 weeks. Please help my by sharing some job links with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## sahil8585 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Little doubt*

*hello 
im sahil.. im also a marine engineer by profession. i would be grateful if you could assist me with the PR process.

My doubt is do i have to give my orals in Australia as a part of assesment process or it could be done after applying PR? 

And is there min experience required for applying PR as ships engineer?

thanks
regards
sahil*


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

dchawda said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am Dinesh from Mumbai (India). I have recently got a sponsorship from orana region. i am a mechanical engineer and did my specialization in Marine engineering. I have 3 to 4 yrs experience in my field. recently working as a Third Eng. I have good knowledge in Maintainence of Diesel generators, boilers, purifiers, pumps main engine, etc. If any one is working as a mining engineer in australia i want to know whether i am eligible to work in mining industry? i am applying for SRS visa within 2 weeks. Please help my by sharing some job links with me.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please let me know the job opportunities in Orana specially for Civil Engineers 

Thanks


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

that post is from 1950 mannnn...have you tried job portals, recruitment agencies?


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know the job opportunities in Orana specially for Civil Engineers
> 
> Thanks


Actually, there is very little possibilities of getting Civil engineering job in regional NSW except in Council. I have moved from ORANA to Queanbeyan after getting release letter.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

rezaul87 said:


> Actually, there is very little possibilities of getting Civil engineering job in regional NSW except in Council. I have moved from ORANA to Queanbeyan after getting release letter.


Thanks for information; I just want to know small information. I am planning to apply Orana and other states parallel.
In case Orana will accept my application, will they give time for me to confirm their offer? Or they will update my EOI , once they accept my application and DIBP will invite me to apply for visa without any confirmation.
As I want to keep two options. Please share your experiences which great help for me.


----------

